# Engineering experience in construction?



## Andrew Siegrist (Nov 17, 2010)

I graduated with a construction engineering degree a few years ago and have worked for a construction company ever since. I enjoy construction management, but I don't get the opportunity to study under a P.E. or really gain any engineering experience. I realize that civil/structural engineering is a separate field but I know there are PE's out there that work for construction firms. I guess I'm trying to figure out how to get the best of both worlds as it were at this point in my career...can anyone in the construction industry provide me with some advice?


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Nov 19, 2010)

I guess my first post was unclear to the masses so let me try again.

I work at a construction firm doing construction management. I have my EIT but I don't get to study under anyone with P.E. I enjoy construction management but I'd like to get into learning more about structural design, foundations, etc. How would I accomplish this? Should I go work for a construction firm that employs its own engineers? Any PE's that work for construction firms give me advice?


----------



## picusld (Nov 19, 2010)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> I guess my first post was unclear to the masses so let me try again.
> I work at a construction firm doing construction management. I have my EIT but I don't get to study under anyone with P.E. I enjoy construction management but I'd like to get into learning more about structural design, foundations, etc. How would I accomplish this? Should I go work for a construction firm that employs its own engineers? Any PE's that work for construction firms give me advice?


Read the state requirements to get sit for the PE. Follow those requirements. Take PE exam.

If you want to do structural design, go work for a company that does that.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure how helpful this will be but here goes:

We hired an inspector (Tom) from a construction background. He had his civil degree / EIT and had worked construction management without PE supervision for a year or so after graduation. My one suggestion to him was to take the exam ASAP. Here in Michigan, the state board does not check work experience until one applies for licensure. So I told Tom, "Go ahead and take the exam. All you will do is give yourself more chances to pass before you accrue the additional work experience that you might or might not need."

The worst that can happen is that the state board comes back and says, "You passed the exam before you had enough PE-supervised work experience. You need more work experience and then we will give you your license."


----------



## WoodSlinger (Nov 23, 2010)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> I guess my first post was unclear to the masses so let me try again.
> I work at a construction firm doing construction management. I have my EIT but I don't get to study under anyone with P.E. I enjoy construction management but I'd like to get into learning more about structural design, foundations, etc. How would I accomplish this? Should I go work for a construction firm that employs its own engineers? Any PE's that work for construction firms give me advice?



Integrated design build firms are what you are looking for. All architecture, engineering, project management, and construction are done in house. Your construction managment days would be over, but you would be able to work hand in hand with them. You will probably need to wait awhile however. Most of these types of outfits are on the verge of folding, if they haven't done so already. Too much overhead and not enough work.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Nov 25, 2010)

ALBin517, in Iowa you have to have 4 years of experience before you can take the test, but good idea. Woodslinger, I actually worked for an AEC firm straight out of college after I had interned with them the previous summer. The construction side of the company got shut down 4 months after I started so I definitely agree with what you say about these type of outfits.

If I want pursue my P.E. I'm going to have to make a career change, pure and simple. Hopefully a firm will take a chance and hire me despite not having that ype of experience.


----------



## Bob Engineer (Jan 22, 2011)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> ALBin517, in Iowa you have to have 4 years of experience before you can take the test, but good idea. Woodslinger, I actually worked for an AEC firm straight out of college after I had interned with them the previous summer. The construction side of the company got shut down 4 months after I started so I definitely agree with what you say about these type of outfits.
> If I want pursue my P.E. I'm going to have to make a career change, pure and simple. Hopefully a firm will take a chance and hire me despite not having that ype of experience.


take the test first..

that apply the job that u want. maybe u can get more opportunities.


----------



## MarcoSangria (Jan 24, 2011)

Civil Engineer, Canada

Job details:

* Baccalaureate degree (or higher) in Civil Engineering from an accredited, 4 year university.​

* U.​S.​ citizenship and ability to obtain required security clearances.​

* At least three (3) years experience as a civil designer.​

* Ability to develop layouts and detail drawings using AutoCAD 2009 and AutoCAD Civil 3D and other MS Office Software.​

* Ability to create civil engineering layouts, understand basic engineering principles.​

* Ability to communicate effectively both orally and in writing and maintain good working relations.​

* Knowledge of program planning and budgeting cycles, financial control and budget systems, and management.​

* Knowledge of EPA, COE, Clean Water Act, FEMA, and other regulatory permitting agencies,

* Professional knowledge of a broad range of civil engineering concepts, principles, and practices

* Extensive familiarity with other engineering disciplines and architecture in order to work with other engineering disciplines and architects.​

* Knowledge of a broad range of engineering and construction standards, methods, practices, and techniques, materials, and equipment to determine compliance with federal, state, and local codes and regulations.​

* Knowledge of design techniques, standards, tools, and principles.​

* Ability to plan, conduct and record site/​facility surveys and inspections.​

PREFERRED:

* Advanced degree in Civil Engineering or related building sciences program.​

* Familiar with NAVFAC, COE, and DOD procedures, programs, methods, regulations and resources.​

* Knowledge of construction and construction methods.​

http://www.telecomwirelessjobs.com/job/Civ...c73944f6ed.html


----------

